# Verkaufe Nintendo Switch+PS4 Spiele



## Recognizer (18. Mai 2018)

Guten Abend,

Ich möchte auf diesem Wege einige PS4 und Nintendo Switch spiele verkaufen, alle in gutem Zustand.


SpielPlattformPreisBereis verkauft?Fifa18Nintendo Switch30€NeinSkyrimNintendo Switch39€NeinMario & RabbidsNintendo Switch35€NeinL.A. NoireNintendo Switch22€NeinGTA5Playstation 425€NeinUntil DawnPlaystation 419€NeinFifa17Playstation 415€NeinFifa16Playstation 45€NeinFifa15Playstation 45€NeinFinal Fantasy X|X2 remasteredPlaystation 415€Nein


*Angebote:* 

Fifa 15,16,17 für 20€
Alle Nintendo Switch spiele für 120€

Die Spiele können gerne abgeholt werden, bei Versand kommt ein Aufpreis für die Versandkosten (Verpacken ist kostenlos ).

Ich wünsche einen schönen Abend und einen guten Start in das Wochenende!


----------

